# Lullaby- w/LASS



## MikeH (Mar 9, 2010)

This was my first attempt at a string-heavy piece for LASS. I wrote and orchestrated this at the piano and was surprised that it transferred so well into midi land. LASS is the best thing I've purchased in the past year for sure! Lots of divisi writing going on-- I was curious to see how lush I could get LASS to sound. Overall I'm pleased with the results... of course there are some recording bobbles I noticed long after I had mastered the damn thing, but that's always how it goes, right?  Depending on the reactions here I might go back and re-tinker with some things...

(Original Version

**UPDATED** 

(Revised Version)


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 10, 2010)

It's very nice, Michael! The celesta sounds beautiful, what lib is that from?

I like the string writing as well, there are some very convincing passages in there. With all those running 8th notes spread across the various parts, I wouldn't mind hearing some subtle rhythmic liberties taken here and there, and a couple of cadences that maybe could benefit from a little allargando. It's just fine without that stuff, of course, but IMO the sequence is just a smidge too metronomic at the moment.

Either way, it's very nice work. Makes me want to buy LASS.


----------



## dfhagai (Mar 10, 2010)

These strings sound amazing, of course the writing is excellent as well 
Did you used a lot of EQuing?


----------



## MikeH (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! The celesta is from Colossus.. I thought about having the Platinum Play celesta for more mic control, but the one from Colossus was pretty great as-is. The piece does seem on the rigid side-- I now want to go back and add some more tempo fluctuations and dynamics to bring the emotion up a bit..especially in the middle section. 

I might also add the solo first chairs to each section/part. I did have the first cello play on one section to bring the melody out a bit. Perhaps adding the first chairs will create a more close-mic'd sound? 

With LASS I take about a 3db dip from 1kHz to 10kHz (centered around 6.5kHz) across all the sections. I do this because it seems very bright to my ears, but everyone's different. During mastering I add some exciter to the highs and the mids to warm it up and also brighten it up. I know it's probably redundant to EQ out some of the highs and then brighten it up at the end, but it doesn't sound as harsh to my ears. 

Hopefully in the next day or so I'll have a new version up!

Michael


----------



## MikeH (Mar 13, 2010)

UPDATE!

I went back and recorded a brand new version (the link is at the top). Differences include:

*re-orchestrated sections of the piece for better clarity

*changed some of the counterpoint in places

*didn't record to click

*much more dynamic contrast and tempo fluctuations

*the strings feel more dynamic and real this time

*Basses are recorded with divisi sections instead of the full mix patch


I think I'm done with this piece for now. There are still some things that I would like to be better but the search for perfection is never ending. I can't imagine getting it any more realistic unless I were to have a 90 piece orchestra 

What do you guys think compared to the first version? How does this mix sound? Too bright/not bright enough?


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 13, 2010)

Really beautiful piece, Mike. I was all set to pick up Symphobia but now maybe it's LASS. 

And thanks for the heads up on the celeste. I just now took the time to play the celeste from that old timer and I'm reminded of Colosuss still hanging in there.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 17, 2010)

LASS sounds so good! What reverb did you use on strings? Very nice sounding overall  

-Rami


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks! I used the free IR Medium Hall download from Samplicity and for a general wash reverb I added just a tad bit of EOS from Audio Damage.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 18, 2010)

trust me you're not the only one that thinks LASS is very bright, I always have to eq down


----------

